# Newest project and equipment



## TripleM406 (Jan 28, 2013)

New pump and a new job to break her in. 



























and a couple shots of the new complex in the works.....


























I'll keep updating with pics as it progresses.

Feel free with any questions. :thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice pump, and nice score of a job! Whats getting painted there?


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Nice pump, and nice score of a job! Whats getting painted there?


This


----------



## TripleM406 (Jan 28, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Nice pump, and nice score of a job! Whats getting painted there?



Hey Thanks!

Its a complete interior/exterior. 

Interior (75+ units) is smooth wall (lvl 4) with light skip trowel on ceilings. Flat stock case and base. There are around 850 HC wood doors (swing and bifold). 

Exterior is all hardi materials. Board and batt, lapboard with a wood grain and another lap with cedar shake style. All three levels separated with a belly band, a couple miles of handrails as well. Also staining of all exposed wood glue lams and stringers. 

After we went to contract they added in some pretreat for all the exposed wood, Copper Naphthenate to be exact. Man I have a garbage bag with my "green treat" clothes tied up in the storage container, that stuff will stay with on you for a while if your not careful, ugh.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

TripleM406 said:


> Hey Thanks!
> 
> Its a complete interior/exterior.
> 
> ...


"Copper Naphthenate" is that similar to Cuprinal No. 10, which can be stained over later?

Sounds like job security!


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Sweet! I wish more NC apartments around here would do something besides vinyl.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Sweet job! A beast of a pump too!


----------



## workin'man (Jan 18, 2013)

I believe the copper will make metal rust with electrolysis. Doulble check... I think they have to use stainless nails and hangers.
That rig is awesome!!!!! I bought a graco convertible 5000 15 years ago I still use it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

TripleM406 nice rig, I looked at this model also but was out of my price range, heck I didn't even want to spend the 2k for the rig I have but am glad I did.


----------

